# System.out.println mit Farbe



## Agent159 (1. Aug 2006)

Hi, ich hab eine Frage:
ich möchte Text mit System.out.println ausgeben. Aber in einer Farbe.
Ich weiß, dass es mit System.err.println in rot geht, aber leider nicht unter windows.

Weiß einer wie das geht? kann sein, irgendwie mit setColor??


----------



## AlArenal (1. Aug 2006)

Nein. Das geht gar nicht. Auch nicht in rot.


----------



## Agent159 (1. Aug 2006)

Mh schade, naja, ok
Danke ^^


----------



## Lim_Dul (1. Aug 2006)

Das Rot kommt nur in der Eclipse Konsole und dort auch nur, weil das keine echte Dos-Konsole ist, sondern eine extra Konsole, die ausgaben auf dem Error-Stream anders behandelt.


----------



## Agent159 (1. Aug 2006)

ne, das hab ich nur von nem freund erfahren, bei dem ginge es unter linux.
aber in c gehts ja auch unter windows, aber egal


----------



## foobar (1. Aug 2006)

> ne, das hab ich nur von nem freund erfahren, bei dem ginge es unter linux.



Unter Linux unterstützen die meisten Terminalemulatoren dircolors, aber das gibt es nicht als plattformunabhängiges Feature in Java. Das Ding da unter Windows kann man auch nicht als Konsole bezeichnen, das ist eine Zumutung.


----------



## Mario_H (2. Aug 2006)

Für manche Konsolen gibt es so Steuerzeichen, aber das ist total abhängig welche Konsole man verwendet.


----------

